# Pepto



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

A well known Holland Lop breeder said she gives Pepto to rabbits with stomache issues. I am very weary of this. I admit Chiron, Canis Novas , takes a teaspoon here and there when he starts throwing up but I have never tried it on other animals. I do not consider myself knowledagable enough on the digestive front to experiment with giving human medicine to rabbits/cats/ect.

Anyone willing to explain why it is ok/not ok to give Pepto to rabbits? Like, a real informitive explanation of what it does in the gut.

Thanks.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 18, 2010)

DO NOT USE PEPTO BISMOL OR ANY OTHER HUMAN GI MEDICATION. A rabbit's gut is normally acidic in pH and the beneficial bacteria that digests the food requires a stable acidic pH in which to survive and reproduce. Anything that alters the pH (Pepto and others contains antacids) will result in additional GI problems.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/2008/12/Rabbit-dosent-eat-poop.htm

If it's gas, Simethicone is safe. If it's an bacterial imbalance, give a probiotic like Bene Bac or Probi.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, I could see giving human GI meds to a dog, because our digestive systems and a dogs are fairly similar, but a rabbit and a human have completely different systems designed for completely different things.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 18, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> A well known Holland Lop breeder said she gives Pepto to rabbits with stomache issues. I am very weary of this. I admit Chiron, Canis Novas , takes a teaspoon here and there when he starts throwing up but I have never tried it on other animals. I do not consider myself knowledagable enough on the digestive front to experiment with giving human medicine to rabbits/cats/ect.
> 
> Anyone willing to explain why it is ok/not ok to give Pepto to rabbits? Like, a real informitive explanation of what it does in the gut.
> 
> Thanks.


many issues here..-no pepto b./-use infant simethicone instead.//.rabbits donot throw up--they lack the stomach muscles.//.-anything ingested must go all the way through--during molting-feed more grasses/water..//.-with a good diet of grasses,some pellets,,water,,weeds,fruit tree branches/twigs-from the safe list-,,issues will be few and far between.//.for an explaination of no pepto-b-,.though asprin is on the safe list as-an analgesic,pain reliever-it will also prevent-proper absorbsion of necessary nutrients,water,flora.//...sincerely james waller see medirabbit.com :biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, I know of several people who use pepto, TUMS, and various other human medications on their rabbits. I don't because I don't know the in's and out's and dosages, but it has saved many-a-bun in digestive distress for one of my friends.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

I have used tums before, I really never thought about that. Tums is an OLD kindling "trick"


----------



## ra7751 (Apr 18, 2010)

Logic would tell you that if the bacteria needs an acidic environment that an antacid would not be in the best interests of the gut. This type of treatment comes from "old school" stuff when there was very little that was truly understood about a rabbit's gut. If this type of product did any good at all, it was to address the gas issue....which is much more safely handled with simethicone which doesn't alter the pH in the GI. 

Randy


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Randy


----------

